# Canadian Soldier Joins U.S. Ranks to Create a Better Life



## Blakey (9 Jan 2007)

> By Sgt. Marcus Butler, 4th Brigade Combat Team (Airborne)
> KALSU, Iraq, Jan. 8, 2007 — Living in a community lacking job opportunities creates challenges for the average family. Eventually, the choice to stay or to venture out of the area to improve the situation has to be made.
> 
> Spc. Terry Foster had to make that life-changing decision and chose to join the U.S. Army.
> ...




Full Article Here


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Jan 2007)

Wow Foster has been a rolling stone. Alaska is a great assignment and after Iraq he should be able to enjoy everything it has to offer.


----------



## Screw (9 Jan 2007)

LOL Corps of Commissioners..... :

Alaska is nice though. But we arent so economically repressed that he would be jobless. Canadian Special Forces is.......

Just filler as far as I can see.


----------



## 241 (9 Jan 2007)

"I started the application (process) to join the Royal Canadian _Mountain_ Police, which is the main governing police presence in Canada,"

And here I always thought it was the Royal Canadian _Mounted_ Police


----------



## CougarKing (9 Jan 2007)

T6,

The article doesn't really say HOW he immigrated to the US, since only foreign citizens who are GREENCARD HOLDERS can enlist in the US military. It doesn't even say whether he had dual citizenship or whether he had gotten sponsorship from a company/relative in the US for his greencard. Unless, they've already changed the regs to allow non-greencard foreigners into the US Army? Does anyone have any ideas?

Cougar


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Jan 2007)

The article states that his wife's brother lives in Wasilla so I am guessing that is how he was sponsored. Too bad the article didnt clarify that point.


----------



## medaid (9 Jan 2007)

...hmmm kinda weird for a guy who was an ex-infanteer, and with the 'Canadian Special Forces' who decided that it'll be more interesting to be a fuel tech in the US army, and well... I dont know. Could it just be the way the article was written? I mean... why not mention his whole entire service, rather then just the 3 years with the 'CSF'?


----------



## CougarKing (9 Jan 2007)

Still a remarkable story, though like the ex-Swedish Ranger who joined the USMC after a few years studying in Hawaii on a student VISA, in this similar article, reproduced
under the fair dealings of the...you know the drill, hehehe:

(Probably already posted before, but what h*ll...)



> http://www.marines.cc/content/view/101/1/
> Elite Swedish Ranger Joins Marines as Infantryman
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Franko (9 Jan 2007)

Yeah...3 years with the "Canadian Special Forces" and he shoots for the moon...

The Commissionaires, RCMP applicant, then ends up as a FAR driver in the US Army...

Yep...real hard charger.       :

Sounds like a load of bull plop.

Regards


----------



## Pearson (10 Jan 2007)

Speculation....never speculate....but

Maybe the writer was looking to spin up the story. The story, as presented has a little more zip than "Former canadian reservist joins US Army as driver." 

Rocky Mountain Ranger
"Ranger"  =  Special forces connotation.
May be from there. 

Don't know the man, but find it hard to beleive he would be bragging up the Commissionaires, and applying for the RCMP. Can't quite figure out the 
"It was really hard on my family, having to drive so far to see loved ones, so I decided not to join," and yet he is in Iraq serving.

Well, he is doing it, he is over there, hope he makes it home safe.


----------



## medaid (10 Jan 2007)

hmmm...*shrugs* maybe the guy played a few Counter Strike games with the Canadian Forces JTF2 Patch, where one of the charaters gets a CADPAT TW make over! MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!...


But on a serious note, all the best wishes for that guy. May he come home safe to his family.


----------



## CougarKing (10 Jan 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Yeah...3 years with the "Canadian Special Forces" and he shoots for the moon...
> 
> The Commissionaires, RCMP applicant, then ends up as a FAR driver in the US Army...
> 
> ...



Recce By Death,

Well if he's just recently immigrated and just joined the US Army, then you must be aware that the number of MOSes (their MOCs) that a US greencardholder/landed immigrant like him can choose is quite limited, though he could have still applied to the regular Infantry (MOS 11Mike, Bravo, etc.) or any other combat MOS. He wouldn't be eligible for US Special Forces in spite of his Canadian"Special Forces" background since he's not yet a US citizen. (Though the article doesn't really say whether he got his US citizenship or not)

I don't mean to sound like a know-it-all. Just pointing out a possibly reason why he went from "up there" to something you would consider lowly.

BTW, here's a list of MOSes in the US Army open to non-citizen, greencardholder foreigners who enlist:

http://usmilitary.about.com/od/enlistedjobs/l/blnocitizenship.htm

Here's a partial list: 

OOB--Diver

02--Band Member

02S--Special Band Member

11B--Infantryman

11C--Indirect Fire Infantryman

11H--Heavy Anti--armor Weapons Infantryman 

11M--Fighting Vehicle Infantryman

12B--Combat Engineer

12C--Bridge Crewmember

13B--Cannon Crewmember

19D--Cavalry Scout

19E-M48--M60 Armor Crewman

19K-MI Armor Crewman

25M-Multlmedia Illustrator

25R--Visual Infonmation Equipment Operator

25V Combat Documentation/Production Specialist

35D--Air Traffic Control Equipment Repairer

35H--Test, Measurement, and Diagnostic Equipment (TMDE) Maintenance Support Specialist

35L--Avionlc Communications Equipment Repairer

35Q--Avlonlc Flight Systems Repairer


----------



## medaid (10 Jan 2007)

I think we meant that it kinda sounded like a pile of HOOOEY, that the Spc was a former 'Canadian Special Forces', a Mountie applicat, and so on and so forth. HOOEY... then again, it could just be the way the article was written.


----------



## career_radio-checker (10 Jan 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I think we meant that it kinda sounded like a pile of HOOOEY, that the Spc was a former 'Canadian Special Forces', a Mountie applicat, and so on and so forth. HOOEY... *then again, it could just be the way the article was written*.



Remember what you were taught in school, always look at the source of the document.
Comming from the US Defense department the article sounds a lot like:

a. propaganda
b. sensationalism
c. the author not doing any background research
d. what a bull makes out of grass
e. all of the above

I'm going to go with "e"  Final Answer.

I wouldn't bash Foster at all. I think he just told his story to the author thinking everyone knew what the Royal Canadian Mountain Mounted Police were.


----------



## Jungle (10 Jan 2007)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> BTW, here's a list of MOSes in the US Army open to non-citizen, greencardholder foreigners who enlist:
> 
> Here's a partial list:
> 
> ...



That's it !!! I'm dropping everything here, and joining the US Army as a 02S: Special Band Member

I've always wanted to blow my horn at high-value ceremonies !!!

Seriously, I hope it was the reporter that dressed up his CV; otherwise... :
I wish him the best, and a safe return from Iraq.


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Jan 2007)

I believe the media here is the culprit, not the man in question. About the RMR, Rangers in the US are considered elite, as for the Mountain Police, he could have been quoted as saying perhaps RCMP, and the media stuffed that up also.

4BCT is about 1km from us, and I know Prosperity well. Good shops which sell DVDs and those remote control Hummers and helos, ha!

Lets give this guy the benifit of the doubt, and blame the media for not doing their homework and research, for we all know they could not even organise a 'gang-bang' in a monkey whorehouse with a tonne of banannas! 

Leaving Canada has worked for him, he's got a stable job, a wife and family. Aside from being here in Shyteland, he's getting tax free pay, and doing his bit. I wish him nothing but success in the future and a safe tour.

Besides, look where this fomer Militia Rat is, and I worked for the Comissionaires once upon a time too. Albeit for a matter of weeks, but I still did. Never applied for the Mountain Police though, ha!


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## medaid (11 Jan 2007)

hehehe agreed on the Media's fault  ;D


----------



## hoist-monkey (15 Jan 2007)

I love how some people are so quick to criticize other people when the media gets a hold of their life story and twists it sell papers.
I am sure there is not one person on this forum who if subjected to the kind of scrutiny and "reporting" that the media is famous for.
He is serving in Iraq, I don't care if his the senior laundry tech there in charge of folding napkins, he is serving and thats all that matters.

Let the media tear us up in the papers/TV/etc. 

We don't have to do it for them.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (15 Jan 2007)

WRT the guy's greencard status, perhaps he is at least 50% aboriginal blood.  He would not need a greencard and could sign up for US military service just as freely as any US citizen.
http://www.ptla.org/wabanaki/jaytreaty.htm#Work



> If you were born in Canada and have at least 50% Aboriginal blood, you may be entitled to certain rights and benefits in the United States.
> 
> Once you have proven that you have at least 50% Aboriginal blood...
> 
> ...


----------



## PJ D-Dog (16 Jan 2007)

I tend to agree that some people are quick to criticize.  There is no mention of JTF.  One can only assume that he was in the Rangers up in the Canadian north.  One thing to remember is that Army public affairs are not big on total accuracy although I can understand that the journalist probably got confused at the whole CF thing.

As for his application to the Mounties, many Canadians apply for the mounties.  It was his choice at that time in his life (whatever specific family situation he may have had) which promted him not to pursue it.

As for the Commissionaires, there is no shame in working for them.  The story didn't portray it to be any more or any less than what that job really is.

Military journalism in the US military is used as a tool for internal information.  It is one of the functions of a public affairs organization.  To say that it is propaganda is going a little far.  According to the Oxford concise dictionary:

"Propaganda:  association or organized scheme for propagation of a doctrine or practice (usually derogatory)."

I work as a broadcaster for the Navy/Marine Corps and the only restriction we have are investigative stories.  Any other event is fair game.  Our mission is to report the activities of our service men and women with the primary target audience being fellow military members and Department of Defense employees.

Our media center uses the most high end equipment available in the market place today.   The same equipment used by ESPN, CBS, NBC and CNN.  There are some really good stories out there and some not so good.  Check out these sites:

www.pentagonchannel.mil or navy.mil and take a look.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## PJ D-Dog (28 Jan 2007)

Further to my last post on this topic, I contacted the US Army public affairs shop in Iraq and in return, they contacted Cpl Foster to clarify which unit he belonged too in the Canadian Forces.  He was part of 3 RCR, 3 Commando from 1990-1993.  So in the end, he was part of the Canadian Special Forces aka the Airborn Regiment.  Hope this satisfies everyone and clears up any questions anyone had.

Regards,

PJ D-Dog


----------

